# WM Austin ... new resort in the works



## rhonda (Sep 22, 2017)

The resort link failed for me earlier today ... but be watching for a new addition to the WM destinations in Texas.



			
				WM Member Home Page said:
			
		

> *Escape the Ordinary*
> 
> Welcome to the club, WorldMark Austin! Find out more about your newest proposed future resort, which is now accepting owner reservations.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 22, 2017)

The email i got today from Worldmark by Wyndham said Bookings starting September 27 for stays starting January 2018.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 23, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> The email i got today from Worldmark by Wyndham said Bookings starting September 27 for stays starting January 2018.


Ah, thanks!  I don't get email messages from WBW except for reservation confirmations.


----------



## brigechols (Sep 23, 2017)

Whatever happened to WM Galveston?


----------



## Xpat (Sep 24, 2017)

rhonda said:


> The resort link failed for me earlier today ... but be watching for a new addition to the WM destinations in Texas.



Love how Worldmark keeps opening resorts in city locations where other timeshare systems are not present. I look forward to staying there as well as in Portland when these new locations open. Renderings of the "resort" can be seen in this presentation: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/minutes/reports/Q4_2016_Meeting_Management.pdf - skip to page 18.


----------



## silentg (Sep 24, 2017)

We are traveling to Austin soon. Never been looks fun!


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 25, 2017)

brigechols said:


> Whatever happened to WM Galveston?



The development deal fell thru and the property owner built it out as luxury apartments. Hopefully they will find another project in that area - having something on the coast would be a great step toward getting some critical mass in the TX market


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 27, 2017)

Worldmark Austin is now available in the Worldmark Online Reservation Page. The Point Chart by season and unit size has not been Posted. The Condo sizes are Studio Delux, Studio Delux SN, Studio Presidential, 1 bedroom, 1 bedroom SN, 2 bedroom, 2 bedroom Presidential, 2 bedroom SN.

I checked using 2/1/18 As the check-in date.. I do not know if it is all Red Season.
Studio Delux 8,600 per week.
Studio Presidential 16,600 per week.
1 bedroom 11,600 per week.
2 bedroom 13,600 per week.
2 bedroom Presidential 26,600 per week.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 27, 2017)

They have now Posted the Online Chart. WM Austin has two Seasons - Red and White.

The Points needed are:
Studio Delux Red 10,000 per week and White 8,000 per week.
Studio Presidential Red 18,000 per week and White 16,000 per week.
1 Bedroom Red 13,000 per week and White 11,000 per week.
2 Bedroom Red 15,000 per week and White 13,000 per week.
2 Bedroom Presidential Red 28,000 and White 26,000 per week.

These are differet from what I listed above because by chance the dates I chose were part Red Week and part White week.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 27, 2017)

They have now Posted the Online Chart. WM Austin has two Seasons - Red and White.

The Points needed are:
Studio Delux Red 10,000 per week and White 8,000 per week.
Studio Presidential Red 18,000 per week and White 16,000 per week.
1 Bedroom Red 13,000 per week and White 11,000 per week.
2 Bedroom Red 15,000 per week and White 13,000 per week.
2 Bedroom Presidential Red 28,000 and White 26,000 per week.

These are differet from what I listed above because by chance the dates I chose were part Red Week and part White week.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for the info, @geist1223 ! Ah, those are some pretty steep point values but I do appreciate that all units have a full kitchen.  Interesting that the studio sleeps 4.  Parking $30 per 24-hour period with in/out.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 27, 2017)

Best part is that the rooftop pool/hot tub stays open to 11:00.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 28, 2017)

Frontier Airlines has airfare specials to Austin starting at $29 one way for their "DEN Deal" members.
Example:

*FROM*: Ontario (ONT), Los Angeles, CA

*TO*: Austin (AUS)
$29 one way
Valid for travel between:  10/12/17-*03/07/18*


----------

